# for nitesiters (glock)



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

here ya go dave, here are pics of the nitesiters on a glock, they look amazing, and for the price u cant beat them

















enjoy 
knox
Please call dave at nitesiters or write if you need anything

Dave Presley
Nitesiters
602-327-0152


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Great pictures. :smt023

They should have those on their website. <hint hint> :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Great pictures. :smt023
> 
> They should have those on their website. <hint hint> :smt033
> 
> -Jeff-


Yeah...really, you may get a few sets for free?  Nice pics BTW.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

lol that would be nice


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

well its good to know people are atleast lookin lol


----------

